# how to sight in my PSE nova?



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

For your first shot get really close to your target. Like 5 yards close. Fire a shot at a spot in the middle of your target. Rule of thumb is follow your arrow. In other words if you shoot at a spot in the middle of the target and the arrow flies high. Move your top pin up. After you feel confident you aren't gonna miss the target and lose an arrow back up to 20 and try again shooting at the center. Adjust the top pin until the arrow is hitting right where you are aiming. Repeat for your 30 and 40 yard pins.


----------



## ryan10 (Nov 27, 2007)

OK, thanks, should i use a paper target for this?


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Use what ever target you have. As long as you have an easily definable spot to aim at. You could just put tape in the form of an x on your deer to aim at.


----------



## ryan10 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, thanks guys. today i sighted it in, and i can hit about a 6" circle out to 40 yards now. i have my first sight at 20 yards, second at 30 and the third at 40. Also, today i added a hoyt stabalizer to the bow and what a difference it made.
thanks guys.


----------

